# Bar top coating?



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys I'm on the iPhone ap so I can't search too well right now so I apologize if this has been brought up already. My brothers friend wants me to make him a simple bar for the garage. I'm thinking of ripping a 1/2" sheet of birch ply for the top and edging it with birch. I want to give it a good hard surface on top, I've read about clear epoxy, anyone do this or have a good suggestion? He's budgeting $200 for the project and my plan is to just frame out a simple kiln dried 2x4 frame with half laps then skin the front and sides with 1/2" birch. Any suggestions?


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 7, 2014)

A buddy of mine used the epoxy top coat. Got it at lowes or the depot, mix the two parts and pour on top. I think he built a slight lip around the outside to contain the slurry and provide a nice thick coat. He did it a few years ago and it seems to be holding up well.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You should do some planning, as $200 may not even cover materials.








 







.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, he wants something pretty simplistic so I'm just using Home Depot materials which I have priced out around $115 before the coating. I read on the Wood Whisperer about using Watco Danish Oil for the top to get a more natural but sealed and protected finish. Anyone ever use it? He suggested 2-3 coats for a more natural look and 4-5 for a thicker film coating


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A bar should be finished with epoxy. Danish oil is a bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was thinking epoxy originally. I've never works with it before, any suggestions on brand/type? I'm doing 24x48 for the top, a pint? Gallon?


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

As already said, you do not want to use an oil/varnish mixture like Watco for a bar top. Watco is very soft, easily scratched an has very little water and moisture protection. Use either a good oil based poly varnish or a pour-on epoxy finish.

Let me also say that using 1/2" thick material for a bar top is not a good idea. A bar top needs to be more rigid. You'll need some underneath support

As already said, you do not want to use an oil/varnish mixture like Watco for a bar top. Watco is very soft, easily scratched an has very little water and moisture protection. Use either a good oil based poly varnish or a pour-on epoxy finish.

Let me also say that using 1/2" thick material for a bar top is not a good idea. A bar top needs to be more rigid. You'll need some underneath support.

Google "pour-on" finish for products and application info. YouTube will also have some good info.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A number of threads on the site where people have used EnviroTex Lite for the bar top pour on self leveling epoxy.

The manufacturer site.

http://eti-usa.com/envirotex-lite/


----------



## geezergeek (May 6, 2014)

DCuch86 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, he wants something pretty simplistic so I'm just using Home Depot materials which I have priced out around $115 before the coating. I read on the Wood Whisperer about using Watco Danish Oil for the top to get a more natural but sealed and protected finish. Anyone ever use it? He suggested 2-3 coats for a more natural look and 4-5 for a thicker film coating


Most epoxy/fiberglass materials suppliers have a "bar top" version of their epoxy resin. Usually 2 part (50/50) mix. Since you won't be using cloth to reinforce the wood you will need to make the wood about 1 1/2" thick minimum. Make sure the entire wood core is sealed with epoxy. Epoxy IS reactive to uv rays (sun), keep inside.


----------

